
The Life of the Queen Bee: Superb Macrophotography - prakash
http://www.scienceray.com/Biology/Zoology/The-Life-of-the-Queen-Bee-Superb-Macrophotography.302147
======
dc2k08
With bees disappearing in the U.S., beekeepers have to regularly order new
queens.They order new queens from China. And China is now taking over the
Royal Jelly market, wholesaling to the world.

------
nostrademons
And here I thought this would be a photoessay on girls in middle school...

~~~
davidw
I was thinking Dolemite.

